# General > Photography >  Castlehill Harbour Sunset.

## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## mufasa

nice one there mph  ::  ::

----------


## argyle kid

Hi 
Great photograph really liked the reflection on the flag stones.

Regards AK.

----------


## taz

Cracker M.P.H....

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks guys,its a crop of this shot.I wanted to get the Halcyon in the shot but the balance of the light is a bit naff
for want of a better technical term so i think it makes a better square crop.5 or 10mins earlier would have had the sunlight shining
into the harbour.

----------

